# Another type of one loft race



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought some of you might be interested in putting races like this together for next year.

As some of you know Eric K is flying birds for V-John and myself. Since Eric has 5 birds from each of us I talked to Eric today and he is going to pick out 5 young birds from his team that he bred and send John and I those #s. 

On top of each of his club and combine races these birds will be flown as a OLR. We have to work out all of the particulars yet but it sounds like fun doesn't it.

Think about how something like this might work for you and your friends.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it. Thanks for idea Mark, sure sounds like fun, and thanks to Eric for agreeing to it.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like lots of Fun! Keep us posted on how the birds do.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

This would be fun for guys that do not have clubs to race in. They could take birds from around the country and compete with their own. It would give them a reason to fly. A good way to test birds. Bet some ice cream. You could auction off the best bird to help pay expenses. Options are endless.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good way to lose friends when the handler's birds start winning lol


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Sounds like a good way to lose friends when the handler's birds start winning lol


I guess you will need a handler you can trust.

Were not putting any money on it. I thought it would be more fun for Eric if his birds were racing against ours. I don't think he needs a plaque and ice cream that bad.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I do like ice cream a lot , but the truth be told all the birds in my loft whether they have a TOP bands or ACE bands or SPW bands are mine and my Daughters thanks to 2 good guys so I would only want the true results and give credit where credit is do. I handled bird in or club bond race last year and I can honestly say that both Marks and Johns birds out performed mine as young birds . That's a big reason I have birds from them this year. My first pick bird for this race will be SPW 20. I'll list the rest after I've looked them over good and see who's still in the loft.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

As you might know my loft is shared with my Daughter and I only think it would be fair for her to be part of this. She races under the name CC Loft and her birds are normally the odd # banded ones , so if you guys want to have an extra person in this race I will list our birds. Knowing this could be seen as an advantage for us but I would add that V-John has 6 birds and ACE only has 4 left. I will list 5 bird for her and 5 for myself . Here are the birds : V-John TOP 40885 ,TOP 41080, TOP 41071, TOP 41069, TOP 41074 ,TOP 40859. ACE 38 , ACE 40 ,ACE 27 ,ACE28 . ERIC SPW 12 SPW18, SPW 34, SPW 20, SPW 58. CC LOFT, SPW 61. SPW 45, SPW 33 , SPW 51 , SPW 65.






ALL of mine listed are new mattings but 51 and 12 are related and so is 33 and 58 which are also babies from V-Johns bond bird last year TOP 30201 . 

All the birds have been tossed twice at 2 miles from the south , 3 times at 4 mile from the east. 3 times from 8 miles from the south. 3 times from 12 miles from the south and today from 23 miles from the south. They will get at least 3 more tosses at 23 miles and on Saturday we will have a club race at 80 miles. 

I will post the results after the races.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

It all sounds good to me. It should be fun but you have to stop loosing my birds. lol 

I mean the birds I sent you.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Club race already? Thats great, and its awesome your daughter is involved too. Im looking forward to hearing how all of them do... Especially the birds off of your 01 bird.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We had a training race somewhere around 75 miles and the birds came pretty good. I will not have any official results but I will post the list of birds in my clock when I have more time. CC loft might be missing one of her birds # 33 but I will check again but that's it , all other birds came home.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Cool deal, keep us posted thanks!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

So far so good. Off to a good start...

Waiting for the clocking order of the birds in this competition.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

*Watching this unfold*

THIS LOOKS SOOOOOOOOOO FUN! It sounds like something I'd like to do next year


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Silver Wings said:


> *Watching this unfold*
> 
> THIS LOOKS SOOOOOOOOOO FUN! It sounds like something I'd like to do next year


*Plan on sending some birds to me next year then.* Send your best and we'll see what they can do against ours.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

I will happily play! I was gifted a racing pigeon yesterday. Can't wait to get him out of quarantine and into the stock loft!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I cant print a training race but I will tell you I clocked my first birds at 8:30 on the dot and Goldwing clocked 8 minutes later but he is 6 miles so I figured CC was 1st clocked, The other guy clocked at 9:10 but is 25 miles farther . The clock will not show the band letters either so me and ACE both have the same # bands so this week and next will be hard to call because of that but the following birds were clocked . The were released just before 7am. 

77
40*
20 *
57
58 *
64
73
51*
31
38*
62
68
59
36
61*
24
41071*
56
18*
70
30
52
28*
54
65*
45*
60
28
29
42
27*
80
66
41080
76
37
34*
63
40859
40885
38+
41074
32
40+
14
41
71
53
69
67
74
41069
85
13
43
12 was not in the toss
33*
72


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sure some of the birds sat out till I got home and a few of them including 2 of V-Johns birds live in the old bird section and I haven't got my second pad yet from Seagles so I had to move the scanner to clock them when I got home. Come race day I will have scanner pads on both traps. 12 was not in the toss because it escaped before being placed in the trailer, and 33 did return the next morning. 

One more training race next week and then the federation starts with a 189 mile race on August 16th.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I would host again next year but the Indianhead combine might be trying for the AU next year and if so I could be a handler (maybe) .


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say to just call our first race the 16th then.

I will be selling almost all of my breeders this year so this race would work out good for me next year. 

I was thinking maybe six birds each from:

*V-John
Eric K
First to Hatch
Hillfamilyloft 
Silver Wing * 
*Ace In The Hole loft*

It will be my first annual* Breeders Challenge*.

What do you 5 think? Are you in?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ace in the hole said:


> I would say to just call our first race the 16th then.
> 
> I will be selling almost all of my breeders this year so this race would work out good for me next year.
> 
> ...


I really want to try birds other places and I have birds that I think could belly up tocompetition if you would give me a shot? The very least my birds colors will dazzle you  so maybe think about adding my name?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I should be in Mark, and able to send something.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> I really want to try birds other places and I have birds that I think could belly up tocompetition if you would give me a shot? The very least my birds colors will dazzle you  so maybe think about adding my name?


IF the five I have asked agree to send birds I will be full. I will need room on the team for what birds I do raise.

Maybe someone else will offer to fly them for you.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Trophies*

I have ordered two small trophies to be awarded at the end of these races. 

They are nothing too fancy but hey what do you want for nothing? I'll post pics of them when they arrive.

1. *ERIC K's ONE LOFT CHALLENGE
300 MILE RACE WINNER
2014*

2. *ERIC K's ONE LOFT CHALLENGE
OVER ALL BEST BIRD
2014*


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Hey Mark, I know we talked briefly about it on the phone, but what criteria did we decide to come up with to determine the "best bird"?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

V-John said:


> Hey Mark, I know we talked briefly about it on the phone, but what criteria did we decide to come up with to determine the "best bird"?


I would think the best way would be to let Eric's club do that for us and go by club race points accumulated towards club Champion Bird. High points bird wins. 

What do you guys think?

As for the 300. Eric said they have two 300s (280 or something like that for Eric). I am thinking to go with the first 300 mile race for our race. If we go with the second 300 we may have more losses by then.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

That sounds just fine with me. Are the three hundreds the last two races of the season? In our club, we go out to three hundred, and then come back with a "second series" of races that start over at 150 and go back out to three hundred. Just curious, either way, it sounds fine to me.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

2014 ICC Young Bird Race Reports/Archive


Race Station Ship/Lib ICC 
100 - Northwood IA 08/15/14 UPR 
08/16/14 
100 - Northwood IA 08/22/14 UPR 
08/23/14 
150 - Clear Lake IA 08/29/14 UPR 
08/30/14 
150 - Clear Lake IA 09/05/14 UPR 
09/06/14 
200 - Ames IA 09/12/14 UPR 
09/13/14 
200 - Ames IA 09/19/14 UPR 
09/20/14 
300 - Lamoni IA 09/26/14 UPR 
09/27/14 


This is the races we can race only the miles is different for me. 
Northwood= 179 miles
Clear Lake = 199 miles
Ames = 274 miles
Lamoni =373 miles

I'll shoot for the first Ames and we'll always have the second as a back up race and I will not send any of these birds to the Lamoni although I might send some of my other birds just to test them.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

ace in the hole said:


> I would say to just call our first race the 16th then.
> 
> I will be selling almost all of my breeders this year so this race would work out good for me next year.
> 
> ...


This sounds like fun! When would you be wanting delivery of the birds?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Silver Wings said:


> This sounds like fun! When would you be wanting delivery of the birds?


Any time between Feb 15th and Apr 15th. Their first race will be in Sept.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

ace in the hole said:


> Any time between Feb 15th and Apr 15th. Their first race will be in Sept.


Thanks! Looking forward to a new set of babies for this!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Clocking order for 109 mile training toss . Released at 7:30 first birds clocked at 10:00:04
40859*
58*
59
67
54
64
38*
37
41069*
63
41074*
40*
53
41080*
42
31
40885*
62
56
65*
45*
73 
76
34*
72
40
41071
61*
68
66
71
38
14
29
70
74
18*
57
36
28*
32
24
20*
12*
27*
30
60
13
43
41
80
85
51*
88
* = birds entered 
My guess would be around 44 mph and there was 2 other loft in the toss around 150 birds total. Next week will be the first real race with the Heartland Federation and Indianhead country combine and it will be around 178 miles for us.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John, #58 is out of 30201.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Eric, thats great news. Im glad that the offspring off of 01 is doing well. That makes me feel really good. 
Thanks for the update, I'm pretty excited about next week!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

It's Looking good and I'm also looking forward to next weeks race.

*Let the racing season begin.*


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

ace in the hole said:


> I would say to just call our first race the 16th then.
> 
> I will be selling almost all of my breeders this year so this race would work out good for me next year.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, just in case I miss it when you start...will you keep me in mind for some of your breeders when it's sale time???? Thanks very much.
Now that I've seen em I just gotta have some.....prolly 3 pairs!!!!!!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

heeler said:


> Hey Mark, just in case I miss it when you start...will you keep me in mind for some of your breeders when it's sale time???? Thanks very much.
> Now that I've seen em I just gotta have some.....prolly 3 pairs!!!!!!


No problem Tim, will do. It was nice meeting you and talking pigeons while I released my birds.

Did all of your birds make it home?

I'm out one bird, but I had one release that over flew my place and came in 1 and 2 at a time from the south. They may have hooked up with birds from one of the guys from my club in P.S.L.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes sir, by the time you and I parted ways and I got home all but one was in the loft having breakfast. And mid morning the last one one came in, this was his longest toss so no worries he's still young. 

I wonder if you feel saintly??? That fella you let open the basket for the release will never be the same, the whole symbol of peace thing he mentioned, he'll remember that moment the rest of his life.
Thx for the inquiry and the next time your this way I'll bring the coffee for the toss. 
Thx again, Tim.......


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

heeler said:


> Yes sir, by the time you and I parted ways and I got home all but one was in the loft having breakfast. And mid morning the last one one came in, this was his longest toss so no worries he's still young.
> 
> I wonder if you feel saintly??? That fella you let open the basket for the release will never be the same, the whole symbol of peace thing he mentioned, he'll remember that moment the rest of his life.
> Thx for the inquiry and the next time your this way I'll bring the coffee for the toss.
> Thx again, Tim.......


I thought about that kid on the way home. Thinking he would remember that for the rest of his life.

I picked up 12 programed chip rings from the club race sec. I'll have three birds in each release with active chip rings now. This way I can tell how each group does.

I will be at that same release point tomorrow and Saturday. Also Aug. 21st, 27th. and Monday Sept. 1st.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Both trophies came in today.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> I would say to just call our first race the 16th then.
> 
> I will be selling almost all of my breeders this year so this race would work out good for me next year.
> 
> ...


Not sure at around $80.00 to ship birds. Sounds like fun though. My ABQ friends are wanting less and less birds each year also. I am thinking of cutting way back on breeders also. Thinking that about 10 pair is all I need. That leaves me with about 50 extra birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Bad News today we had a smash race but the clocking order so far is:
#1 SPW 29 12:23:35
#2 SPW88 13:30:05
#3 TOP41074 13:30:19 *
#4 ACE 28 13:30:31 *
#5 TOP 41071 13:30:55 *
#6 SPW 34 13:35:22 *
#7 SPW42 13:35:30
#8 TOP 40885 14:26:26 *
#9 SPW59
#10 SPW 51*
# 11 SPW 71
#12 SPW 30
#13 SPW 57
#14 SPW72
#15SPW32
#16 SPW 65
#17 SPW 67
#18 ACE 27 *
# 19 SPW 12 *
#20 SPW58 *
# 21 SPW 20*
#22 SPW 62
#23 SPW 33 *
#24 SPW 74
#25 ACE 38 *
#26SPW 63
#27TOP41069*
#28SPW38
#29 SPW 18*
#30SPW61*
#31SPW53
#32SPW76
#33SPW 36
#34SPW31
#35 SPW37
#36SPW66
#37 came in right at dark ACE 40* 20:36:14
#38SPW45*
#39SPW70
#40SPW14
#41TOP41080*
#42TOP40859*
#43SPW40
#44SPW56


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, if A Ace In The Hole 27, 38 and 40 don't get their buts home 28 is going to have a lot of race winnin to do all by himself...


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Hopefully everyone straggles in. It was a 150?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

It was our shortest race at around 189 miles. We might sit next week out and hit the following week will only be 25 miles or so farther.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Now, come on #40... Your parents spot in the breeding loft is on the line here...


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Is there any chance you did well in the race? Hope so.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

It looks like SPW 29 may have done well.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I know GOLDWING had 3 before my first bird and when I talked with him earlier he had about half his birds too , but that was awhile ago. I'm not to sure of the short end guys they would only be flying 100 to 140 miles and I'm sure our birds or some of ours birds hit bad weather where others got through it. I never had rain here but others on the course did.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> It looks like SPW 29 may have done well.


I won his parents at an auction raffle , Havenith and Havenith/Verbruggen cross originally from Fox Hill Loft in New Jersey .


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I updated the list as of this morning.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

When do you guys knock off?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

You can see the combine results at www.ihcombine.com 
Look at results , scroll down to the young bird section and choose NORTHWOOD.
My daughter is CC loft and you can see we didn't set the world on fire but as of today I have all the birds home so for the first outing with 11 lofts and 370 birds they did good. Reports said the driver drove through fog and some rain on his way home which didn't show up on the radar before they let them go so look for better speed in the next few weeks. If the weather is good I plan on racing all that came home on the day.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

As long as everyone made it home, that's the important thing. Live to fight another day, right?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> As long as everyone made it home, that's the important thing. Live to fight another day, right?


Yes I agree with that . I like to think that the races are part of the training and will help my birds develop as time goes on. The first4 races are all similar in distance which could be helpful . Many of the other lofts are on the short end except for my fellow club members and while they have done well in the first race my birds already have logged many more flights hours than just tossing alone . I'm thinking a short toss tomorrow is in order to build back confidence and let them stretch out there muscles .


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like this weeks race will be Sunday or Monday do to the weather.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Did birds go up today or tomorrow?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

V-John said:


> Did birds go up today or tomorrow?


That's what I was wondering?


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

The birds were released at 8:30 according to the Heartland Federation web site.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I posted earlier on my phone but it must have not gone through. Yes 8:30 release and I got 4 at 12:30 but they wouldn't go in till 12:41 , very frustrating , probably lost the club because of that. John your TOP 40859 was in that drop and was second in the clock. Very tough day 15+SSE winds , Rain on the day and then high heat and humidity in the afternoon. Can't for the life of me figure out what they were thinking going with today. Monday was the call all along then out of the blue the race went to today. Ace bad news for you only ACE 28 in home and it came late in the day. Even Les took a beating ,when I talked with him this afternoon he only had 7 birds home . My Daughter team is just about wiped out she only has 12 home out of the 25 shipped. I got 22 out of the 29 shipped . Don't know what I'm doing next week because it's already a shorter week.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I hope 59 continues to do well..I hope all of the birds straggle in today and tomorrow.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> Thanks for the update. I hope 59 continues to do well..I hope all of the birds straggle in today and tomorrow.


Thanks man, The two from you that are out are 41069 and 40885.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

There will be more come in this morning. With those conditions the birds may have gotten wet and /or overheated and had to land.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> There will be more come in this morning. With those conditions the birds may have gotten wet and /or overheated and had to land.


I agree. Sounds like it was a tough race, and those that do make it back will be better for it.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes , it was a tough day. The first bird last week from the same station was still out as of last night. This is not the place for birds that need a pack to get home. Most races your lucky to get a drop of birds, then the rest of them will come in pairs or singles. If they survive passed their yearling year you have something!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I gave my birds a good training lesson this morning. I took them 23 miles with overcast skies and spotty light to moderate rain. They had to go in and out of rain all the way home. I figured better for them to learn it now than during a race. You know they all beat me home and were in the loft having breakfast when I got here.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok Eric, Hoping to hear some more of the birds I sent you came home today.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We got 2 more ACE birds today , so ACE 28 yesterday and ACE 38 and 27 today.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Front Page only.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Seventh and eighth? That's not bad.... Congrats to you and your daughter.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I wouldn't even go into my trapping problems , but I had the 4 birds at 12:30, must have over fed them, took 11 minutes to get them in the clock, so we would have done better, still happy with the resulted.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

With only 4 of our club racing you can see why we didn't have the bond race this year.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I wouldn't even go into my trapping problems , but I had the 4 birds at 12:30, must have over fed them, took 11 minutes to get them in the clock, so we would have done better, still happy with the resulted.


You were only 4.08 minutes TOWIN...


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I know I do sound just like those guys that always say things like that . l just wanted v john to know his bird did better than the resultes showed , and it was Me that blew it.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> I know I do sound just like those guys that always say things like that . l just wanted v john to know his bird did better than the resultes showed , and it was Me that blew it.


Meh, I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure the trapping will improve as the races get longer too. 
Did more of your daughter's birds come back? 
Those two that I sent are still out?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We did get 8 more home but as of last night your other two were still out. Yes, trapping does get better as the distance gets longer. I ordered pearled barley for Monday feed to help trap (feed) train them.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

41069 is home!!


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Did you give him a stern "talking to" for being out so late?


Hope the last one comes dragging in. Its nestmates with your daughters 59 bird.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I just sent 8 birds this week but none of the ones entered in this OLR. I hope by next week I'll have them ready for the 200 mile race. Same release point we had today. Then I'll give them a 2week rest and race the 274 mile race depends on the weather. 

On an up side ACE 40 came he today
, only a week late. It must have been trapped in someone's loft. Funny how you get birds home on race day after they've been gone all week.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

These are the birds we raced this week . I was not home on race day because of work commitments and have had trapping issues because of it so I wouldn't put a lot of time worrying over trap times. It wasn't a fast race with the cross and head winds but it was the first blue bird ( sunny) day we have had for a race. I left 19 birds home this week in case the first 274 mile race is crappy weather and we will have the our race the following week . I will post closer to the weekend about the day. All the birds are looking good and healthy which is all I can ask of them.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

club resultes


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Again don't believe the trap times I'm sure more of the birds just sat outside.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

You can see we had very good returns 71 clocked out of 76 entered .


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Today is the race from Ames Iowa. 274 miles. Only bummer is I have to work. My daughter will be home to call the birds in hopefully. Should have results tomorrow. I will post tonight.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We have our winner SPW 33


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update Eric. Did the 59 bird make it back? 
So what did we decide on when the final race is, and how are we tabulating the awards? Did we come to a conclusion on that? Thanks!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> Thanks for the update Eric. Did the 59 bird make it back?
> So what did we decide on when the final race is, and how are we tabulating the awards? Did we come to a conclusion on that? Thanks!


All 5 of yours and 4 of Marks made it. I should have been more clear in my other post that this was the race for the prize. There was 2 races at 274 miles and I chose the first one because of the weather. This weekend looks like rain so I believe I made the best choice . The federation only has 2 races left anyway , one more 274 mile and a 400 . I held 10 birds home to fly in the last 274 mile and I'm not sure I want to fly any in the 400 mile race . I am sure that the birds the flew this past week earn a rest and a perch in my loft. SPW 33 was the first bird in our race to clock and it belongs to my daughter , so unless You and Mark had other thoughts I believe that would be the winning bird. SPW 20 2nd , TOP 41080 3rd,TOP 41074 4th , TOP 41071 5th. SPW 45 6th, SPW 51 7th , ACE 40 8th, ACE 27 9th, and SPW12 10th.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

In a way you are also part winner V-John because SPW 33 was bred out of TOP 30201 from last year and my best breeding Cock.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> In a way you are also part winner V-John because SPW 33 was bred out of TOP 30201 from last year and my best breeding Cock.


That is great news. Makes me feel good about it, and makes me feel even better that it was your daughters bird. 

I thought we were doing something for best overall bird too? I remembered there was one for the fastest in the race, and I thought that there was also something for best over all bird too? 

But I'm not sure how that would be figured out. Regardless, I'm happy about the results though, and I'm happy your daughter won it.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry for not posting anything yet, doing kinda ****ty this year. School + work +pigeons = something is going to suffer. The fact that four weeks into the races 3 of the races have been real bad in terms of returns. One guy lost all his birds (whom I consider a good flier) another guy got 7 out of 30 back this week. I got 3 out of 7 back. I basically have 10 pigeons left that I am willing to race, most I set aside for old birds already because this year just seems shot. Only have one of yours left Mark, I normally loose only one of your birds but this year has not been kind to me. Went from being one of the better fliers to one of the worst.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is the rest of the race from AMES.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

This is page 3 of the AMES race


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

the last of them


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> *SPW 33 was the first bird in our race to clock and it belongs to my daughter *, so unless You and Mark had other thoughts I believe that would be the winning bird. SPW 20 2nd , TOP 41080 3rd,TOP 41074 4th , TOP 41071 5th. SPW 45 6th, SPW 51 7th , ACE 40 8th, ACE 27 9th, and SPW12 10th.


*SPW 33 is our winner for that race.

For the over all top bird of the season. Give us a winner...*

My birds showed they could home but never showed their full potential as young birds. Hopefully they will as old birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Off the winspeed Champion bird report which I will post the top 3 birds in our group was 
#14 SPW 51, 276.0 pts , 4 races 831 miles
#22 TOP 41073 ,257 pts, 4 races 831 miles
#28 ACE 28, 222.pts , 4 races 831 miles

So that would be our 1st , 2nd and 3rd birds by points. The first # was their ranking in the club . I did have the #6 bird in the club but it flew 5 races and 1030 miles . It had 334 pts.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, from what I see both SPW 33 and SPW 51 are your daughters birds.

That means BOYs, she kicked our a***s

I'll be sending her both trophies and some money for ice cream.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes she did, and probably cares the least from the group. I'm sure she will enjoy the trophies and the ice cream!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm almost at my limit so I hope this all get up


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I had to delete the other reports.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

A few more to go . You can see SPW 51 at the bottom of this page . The total report is 19 pages long so I'm not going to post them all.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> Yes she did, and probably cares the least from the group. I'm sure she will enjoy the trophies and the ice cream!


Tell your daughter *Congratulations*. Flying other forum members birds adds a fun dynamic. It can also cause a lot of frustration like it did for members when I tried to fly their birds in 2011. 

Just an observation: I think there is an advantage to the birds that were raised at the location they are flying from. I believe it was the case the two or three seasons I flew out of area birds. Do you think there is an advantage or am I smoking something? That seems like it could be the case here. I am in no way knocking Eric's birds (or your daughters) I am just asking the question in general, Do you think there is an advantage to being hatched to the same loft/yard you are racing to?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Flap, Yes I agree . I almost felt guilty picking my list of birds even though at the time I didn't know the out come . Adding my Daughter to the game just increased our odds. When we band babies we split them even and odd so that was just random luck for her to win both prizes. V-John birds this year were line bred mostly and we knew that they were more for the purpose of producing breeders not racers. I don't know anything of Marks breeding plan so I can't say what he sent although his birds last year out shined mine by leaps and bounds and for that matter so did Johns racing families. I even used one of his birds from last year to produce the #33 one of the winners.

I also bred 100 babies starting in late December and raised 3 rounds of young so I had a huge pool to pick from if you look back at my pick birds you will see numbers as low as 12 and high as 61 with many in between so basically I had the molt covered even though I used a simple light system which should have made it fairly even for all. I will say that all my picks birds were from new mating but a few of the individual breeders were already proven with a different mate and the others were all bred from race birds from last year with the exception of a few older breeders , so you could say I got lucky but it goes to show that good racers should produce good racers. The exception of that was , by looking at the club list I posted you see SPW 30 and SPW 40 both high up in the club standing . These are from my foundation pairs . 

Mark has hatch a plan to host a similar race next year and we will see if the home field advantage holds true.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Ace, results from our first week end. 21 was the only bird from you shipped this week.I do know 29 and 20 are missing from the same flyer.I will try to let you know if any ship this weekend. Jeff 





Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: FLO2 Young Bird Race Flown: 09/21/2014
Release(B): 08:15 Birds: 139 Lofts: 16 Station: FLORENCE,SC
Weather (Rel) P Cloudy, NNW 8 mph, 67 degrees (Arr) P Cloudy, W 3 mph, 76 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 WOAK Loft/12 282 IF 14 TRC BC H 11:08:35 117.396 00.00 1190.222 100
2 WOAK Loft 435 IF 14 TRC BL H 11:08:40 2/ 12 00.05 1189.628 99
3 WOAK Loft 262 IF 14 TRC BC H 11:08:42 3/ 12 00.07 1189.377 98
4 WOAK Loft 104 IF 14 HPC BB H 11:08:47 4/ 12 00.12 1188.840 97
5 Clifton Lof/4 306 IF 14 TRC BB H 09:32:39 51.604 01.21 1169.492 96
6 WOAK Loft 281 IF 14 TRC BB H 11:12:28 5/ 12 03.53 1164.135 95
7 WOAK Loft 420 IF 14 TRC BB H 11:13:34 6/ 12 04.59 1156.975 94
8 Do Drop In/12 5657 AU 14 VITA BB H 10:05:21 72.502 03.09 1156.242 93
9 Do Drop In Lo 5665 AU 14 VITA BB H 10:05:26 2/ 12 03.14 1155.334 92
10 Do Drop In Lo 85 IF 14 JERZ BC H 10:05:31 3/ 12 03.18 1154.568 91
11 Do Drop In Lo 2425 AU 14 CMPC BB H 10:05:32 4/ 12 03.20 1154.324 90
12 Do Drop In Lo 2421 AU 14 CMPC BB H 10:05:33 5/ 12 03.20 1154.254 89
***13 Torres Lof/11 21 AU 14 ACE SLSP H 10:31:40 85.170 10.43 1096.776 88
14 JP LOFT/12 604 IF 14 HPC 12:32:16 158.008 23.37 1080.953 87
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
15 Do Drop In Lo 2406 AU 14 CMPC BBWF H 10:14:09 6/ 12 11.56 1070.883 86
16 Do Drop In Lo 5583 IF 14 SEA BB H 10:14:10 7/ 12 11.57 1070.718 85
17 Do Drop In Lo 2736 AU 14 CMPC BC H 10:14:14 8/ 12 12.02 1070.060 84
18 Do Drop In Lo 2434 AU 14 CMPC DC C 10:14:17 9/ 12 12.04 1069.701 83
19 BUCKSHOT LO/9 275 IF 14 HPC BB 11:43:55 125.951 22.40 1061.064 82


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Top ten % not a bad start for 21. 20 and 21 are the two I was going to tell you to bid on but we never did get back together before the auction.

The other one I would have put money on is #59


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Ace, results from last week your bird 22 was the only one shipped, I dont know where they got AINH unless they were using first letters, but I know thats your bird. Jeff



Name: SUM1 Young Bird Race(Special) Flown: 09/28/2014
Release(A): 07:45 Birds: 116 Lofts: 13 Station: SUMMERTON,SC
Weather (Rel) (Arr) 

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Torres Lof/12 3153 AU 14 JEDD BKWF C 10:49:50 112.150 00.00 1067.812 100
2 Torres Loft 81 IF 14 JERZ BB H 10:49:52 2/ 12 00.02 1067.600 99
3 Torres Loft 3160 AU 14 JEDD BB C 10:50:06 3/ 12 00.16 1066.264 98
4 Torres Loft 62 IF 14 JERZ BCK C 10:50:07 4/ 12 00.17 1066.158 97
5 WOAK Loft/12 291 IF 14 TRC BC H 12:08:30 154.687 08.33 1033.154 96
6 Grady Overc/9 872 IF 14 TRC DCWF H 11:24:51 128.034 08.49 1024.919 95
7 RKM Loft/12 126 IF 14 TRC BCWF C 11:33:13 131.703 11.08 1015.688 94
8 JP LOFT/12 632 IF 14 HPC 13:33:39 200.375 18.23 1011.501 93
9 JP LOFT 638 IF 14 HPC 13:33:54 2/ 12 18.38 1010.777 92
10 PINOY PIGEO/2 728 IF 14 HPC BC 12:37:57 167.706 30.35 961.396 91
11 FASTFLY US/7 314 IF 14 HPC BC 12:31:57 156.110 29.38 957.499 90
12 BUCKSHOT LO/7 284 IF 14 HPC GRIZ 12:57:03 169.198 33.10 954.297 89
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
13 Grady Overcas 110 IF 14 HPC BC H 11:44:40 2/ 9 28.38 940.178 88
14 Torres Loft 3163 AU 14 JEDD GRIZ C 11:17:15 5/ 12 27.25 929.883 87
15 JP LOFT 687 IF 14 HPC 14:04:54 3/ 12 49.38 928.297 86
16 Do Drop In/12 5657 AU 14 VITA BB H 11:06:29 106.085 26.38 926.650 85
17 Do Drop In Lo 2434 AU 14 CMPC DC C 11:06:29 2/ 12 26.38 926.643 84
18 Do Drop In Lo 2722 AU 14 CMPC BCWF H 11:06:31 3/ 12 26.40 926.466 83
19 Do Drop In Lo 2413 AU 14 CMPC BB C 11:06:34 4/ 12 26.43 926.244 82
20 ****Do Drop In Lo 22 AU 14 AINH BB H 11:06:36 5/ 12 26.45 926.099 81
21 WOAK Loft 282 IF 14 TRC BC H 12:43:38 2/ 12 43.40 911.621 80
22 WOAK Loft 431 IF 14 TRC RC H 12:43:53 3/ 12 43.56 910.838 79
23 Do Drop In Lo 89 IF 14 JERZ BC C 11:12:02 6/ 12 32.11 901.803 78
24 Do Drop In Lo 5673 AU 14 VITA BBWF H 11:13:36 7/ 12 33.45 894.987 77


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jeff. It would be nice if they get the band letters right.

22's sibling *Ace 86 *was in the clock on her first race last week. She was in the top 20% at 22nd place out of 11 lofts / 157 birds. They are out of the Ace/Hill cross's.

Our 150 mile race is Tomorrow. It's 146 for me. My birds say they are ready I just hope mother nature is with us.


----------

